
Jury orders Monsanto to pay $290M in Roundup trial - sethbannon
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/jury-orders-monsanto-pay-290m-roundup-trial-n899811
======
freetime2
Wow this is surprising. With all due respect to the plaintiff and the
suffering that he and his family are going through, my (limited) understanding
is that there just isn't enough evidence to show that his cancer was caused by
exposure to Roundup. If there is anyone more well-versed on the subject who
would like to make a case to the contrary I would be interested in learning
more.

This ruling, and the recent $4.7 billion ruling against Johnson & Johnson that
baby powder causes cancer must have chemical and pharmaceutical companies
terrified.

------
stephencoyner
I was summoned for jury duty on this trial but not selected. It would have
been very hard for me as a juror to be without bias against Monsanto (as I
assume many SF residents would agree with).

This is a huge verdict. I'll be interested to see how this is resolved as I'm
sure Monsanto isn't giving up. This could open the flood hates for hundreds of
similar trials.

